

A Secure Cookie Protocol - moonlighter
http://www.cse.msu.edu/~alexliu/publications/Cookie/cookie.pdf

======
Zash
Two things: 1\. How does one access the SSL session ID from PHP? 2\. Wouldn't
that ID change with almost every request?

